# Kangertech OCC 0.5 Ohm Coils



## Chezzig (1/7/16)

Hi There,

Who has stock of the Kangertech OCC 0.5 Ohm Replacement Coils.

Thank-you


----------



## Mari (1/7/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Who has stock of the Kangertech OCC 0.5 Ohm Replacement Coils.
> 
> Thank-you



Good day

We have the OCC coils online http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/subtank-occ-coil-0-5ohm/


----------



## Chezzig (1/7/16)

Mari said:


> Good day
> 
> We have the OCC coils online http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/subtank-occ-coil-0-5ohm/


 Thank-you  Is this the version 2 though, the pic looks like the old ones.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/7/16)

We have them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (1/7/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have them


 It says Out of stock on your site @Vaperite South Africa ?


----------



## Mari (1/7/16)

Chezzig said:


> Thank-you  Is this the version 2 though, the pic looks like the old ones.


We have these ones in stock the vertical 0.5Ω


----------



## Chezzig (1/7/16)

Mari said:


> We have these ones in stock the vertical 0.5Ω
> View attachment 59514


 Perfect 

Thank-you!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (5/7/16)

we have it as well, the vertical 0.5 OCC

Reactions: Like 1


----------

